# I went up to the substitute teacher



## red_reagel (Nov 21, 2006)

And had a one on one conversation with him. The funny thing is he thought I wanted to leave school early like everyone else, or take the hall pass. But I made a real conversation about history and wars. He was surprised throughout our whole conversation.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Cool. Congrats.


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

Aww thats great


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Red Reagel,

You know, that only shows how interesting we SAers can be! Good job! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------

